# Low progesterone anyone?



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope this is the right place to post this and sorry for the long post.....

So I had my bloods done and my progesterone levels came back as 2 the first set and 22 on the repeat test. These results indicated that I didn't ovulate as the result has to be over 30. 

I had a lap and dye in April 2015 and when I woke up the Dr showed me a picture of my ovary and pointed out where it had released an egg from...so last month I did ovulate  

This month I have started using a clear blue ovulation and duel hormone test kit and I have been using a fertility app on my phone since we started trying. My periods are regular and I always start around the time my app says I should BUT the opk picked up that I ovulated 5 days before my app says I should. 

I was so happy when the smiley face started flashing and then when it stayed static I was over the moon!   I also had a sharp stab pain in my right side where I'm assuming the egg popped out the same day as the positive opk. 

I'm worried about my periods because even though they are regular they have changed in the last year ish and have become lighter. I used to bleed for 4 days straight and have to change my pad alot during the day. Now I can go all day with just 2 pads. They used to be full of blood and flow well onto the pad but now they are mostly clotty and very mucusy. Hardly anything goes onto the pad and its more when I wipe its on the toilet paper. Ive read that this is a sign of low progesterone. 

So now I'm worried because all test are fine apart from the low progesterone, I know that the progesterone is responsible for the womb lining so if I'm low then an egg with never attach and bury itself and if I ever manage to get pregnant I wont stay pregnant. 

If anyone can help with anything regarding low progesterone I would really appreciate it. 

I have a review with my consultant on the 29th June

Thanks

Mrs P
xxx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya I have low progesterone (23.5)  which the hospital didn't find out until after my first IUI and I was so upset and worried! So subsequently I've been given Cyclogest pessaries after each cycle for 14 days - 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening. I've read that lots of women have had babies after using progesterone so I'm not too worried about it now (although sometimes the side effects from Cyclogest can mimic pregnancy so I've felt sick, had sore boobs and been bloated which is a bit of a downer!)  I would just ask your consultant if they'll be giving you progesterone to use after treatment! Good Luck!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Mrs Peach,

I have low progesterone too - I'm afraid I don't have any advice but just wanted to empathise on that and the light clotty periods.

Great news that you have ovulated this month! I hope the consultant is helpful about next steps at your review next month.

Xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya and thank you both for replying. 

Do you know of anyway to improve progesterone levels other then with cream or medications? I was told flooding weight will help but I think the Drs use weight as an excuse for everything and I know, I work with a load of them! 

X x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Mrs Peach,

I know cream works for some people (not for me). I have found reflexology helpful and I'm also trying to gain weight as I'm just on the normal/underweight boundary. I think weight in the ideal range helps the body to maintain a healthy hormonal balance. 

Xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I wish I knew!!!  There are lots of supposed ways online to increase it and I did try eating a bunch of carrots!! (Didn't work!)  but losing weight is what I need to do and is the only suggestion from my clinic!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

I've seen the creams that you can buy over the internet but I'm very reluctant to do this because you just don't know what your buying. I'd rather be prescribed the right stuff by my Dr. X


----------



## RowanJan (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I've got low progesterone too. It was so low that the consultant said I would have great trouble conceiving naturally. Over the last six months I've been trying a couple of different things.

I ate lots of progesterone rich foods (spinach so much spinach) http://www.livestrong.com/article/539170-foods-that-naturally-increase-progesterone/

I also focused on losing weight.

I used wild yam cream which is a natural source of progesterone. Only use this post ovulation until your period and apply to the inside of arms/legs. This really helped me lengthen my luteal phase which was only eight days to 12.

I took agnus chasteberry which tastes rank but helps balance hormones particularly in women with PCOS http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/vitex.html

I had acupuncture at different points in my cycle. This made my periods less heavy (sorry TMI) and generally helped relax me apparently stress can deplete progesterone http://www.wimbledon-acupuncture.co.uk/fertility_miscarriage.asp

Anyway I'm not sure if or what worked but I have fallen pregnant which is amazing although it is still early days. Just wanted to say that there is stuff out there you can try to help balance things.

Hope this helps and good luck to all xxx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow Rowan! Congratulations & thank you for the advice I will take it with me when I see consultant in 3 weeks. X x


----------

